# Fresh out of the egg



## Lukikus2 (Apr 13, 2017)

Baby blue bird


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm shooting through a one and a half inch hole getting these.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 13, 2017)

Last one. One chic or two? I can't tell.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 13, 2017)

Cool!  Tough shooting through that entry hole too!

My money is on two nestlings (at least!).


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm thinking two also. I haven't shown a flashlight in there yet. Pic of the house. They chose downstairs.


----------

